# Ammo suggestions for new P99 .40 AS requested



## TommyRox (Apr 13, 2007)

Just purchased a P99 .40 AS and would like to know what works best in these - thanks in advance !!!


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

While I don't currently own a P99, I do shoot mostly .40 S&W.

For practice, almost anything but Wolf. Winchester Whitebox always seems to be a good bet. Fiocchi can be cheap but it's a little hot.

For Defense I recommend Speer Gold Dot 165gr HP

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=685711

or 40 S&W, Ranger LE, 165 gr JHP T-Series. I get these from:

http://www.chestnutridge.com/products/ammo.asp (you have to scroll about 7/8ths of the way down).

Buying in bulk will save you money. Walmart is allegedly a good source, though I've never purchased there.

www.ammoman.com No shipping charges
www.midway.com has worked for me.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

can't go wrong with Federal Hydra Shoks


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I would agree that Federal Hydra Shoks are a good bet. Some claim it's "outdated technology", but I still have a box or two.


----------



## TommyRox (Apr 13, 2007)

what do you guys think of Independence for target?


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Never heard of Independence.


----------



## trmurph (May 21, 2007)

Walmart generally has CCI Blazer Brass for under $10 a box for both the .40 and the .45, along with the Winchester white box.


----------

